# I love you Squere Enix!!!!



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

http://na.square-enix.com/khrecom/

nuff said excapet


I want Squere Enix to have my friggn babby!
oooo my god i worshop them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kiss them kiss them kiss them!!can you say FULL BODDY ORGASYM!!!


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 15, 2008)

._.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm I never really played Kingdom Hearts game, is it really that good?


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

this  just in too
this people is why i worshop these people!
http://na.square-enix.com/ctds/


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

yes if you havent played a kingdomhearts your missing out the game sires of the century!!!!


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 15, 2008)

quick news...I only care about games when I saw it on the shelf or others talking about it...


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Dude, it's Square.  It's even listed on the website address.  I need a drink. *Gets down on his knees, and prays that this is a troll*


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Crisis Core was win. KH2 was win.
CoM was... meh...

(Note: RE:CoM on PS2 is Japanese only)


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

please dont be a party pooper
im not a troll lol i just wanted to shaere this mind blowingly good news.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Le sigh...


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

actully look on that link, Re chain of memories is coming to north amrica this december in time for my birthday 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY  ME!!


----------



## Kajet (Oct 15, 2008)

Shade Rose said:


> this  just in too
> this people is why i worshop these people!
> http://na.square-enix.com/ctds/



If only they abandoned the DBZretard character designs... if only...

FUCK AKIRA TORIAMA!

Such a good game forever ruined by the shittiest anime ever...


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 15, 2008)

Kajet said:


> If only they abandoned the DBZretard character designs... if only...
> 
> FUCK AKIRA TORIAMA!
> 
> Such a good game forever ruined by the shittiest anime ever...


Tushe'.


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

i actully enjoy the DBZ charter design lol


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyway woudn't this need to reside in the *Three Frags Left*?


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Re:CoM on PS2 was soooo much easier than on GBA.
That whole 'properly functional third dimension' bullshit.


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

i didnt know where i should post this lol sorry


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 15, 2008)

....bah KH...too easy of a game


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Square Enix's only disappointing series: Kindom hearts. It's terrible, who's idea was it to put FF and Disney together? Disney is a sell-out and FF needs a new story, because they cant be original.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 15, 2008)

Just finished TWEWY and i LOVED it. 
Going to work on dragon quest 4 and final fantasy 4 on DS now.

Square Enix FTW
(looks an chrono trigger coming soon for ds)

Life is sweet..


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Square Enix's only disappointing series: Kindom hearts. It's terrible, who's idea was it to put FF and Disney together? Disney is a sell-out and FF needs a new story, because they cant be original.



And I thought you were cool.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> And I thought you were cool.


The only appealing FF games are the 1-4, and the Crystal Chronicles series. The only good disney movies, were everthing before pixar took over and they started making continuations like, Cinderella XVII: The broken nail. (Basically the classics are the only good ones.)


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

dont be a party pooper please were trying to have a squere enix -gassym here.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The only appealing FF games are the 1-4, and the Crystal Chronicles series. The only good disney movies, were everthing before pixar took over and they started making continuations like, Cinderella XVII: The broken nail. (Basically the classics are the only good ones.)



KH2 had a great combat system, imo. Except summons, which were screwed up badly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> KH2 had a great combat system, imo. Except summons, which were screwed up badly.


I would probably be more tempted to play it, if it had no disney characters, and a better plot.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I would probably be more tempted to play it, if it had no disney characters, and a better plot.


*shrug* Just get to the point where you can fight Sephiroth. You'll be fine.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> *shrug* Just get to the point where you can fight Sephiroth. You'll be fine.


I'll play FF7 then.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll play FF7 then.


Any word on the remake?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Any word on the remake?


Nope. T_T


----------



## Aden (Oct 15, 2008)

Shade Rose said:


> http://na.square-enix.com/khrecom/
> 
> nuff said excapet
> 
> ...



That's not healthy.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2008)

Kajet said:


> If only they abandoned the DBZretard character designs... if only...
> 
> FUCK AKIRA TORIAMA!
> 
> Such a good game forever ruined by the shittiest anime ever...




Except you forget one thing.


Square-Enix would be mobbed with complaints because they changed a game that was widely accepted as one of the best games of all time in just the slightest. If they let Yoshitaka Amano design it everyone would have deathly pale skin and Crono would be sporting white hair and blue lipstick. And if they let Nomura design it then Crono would be wearing a belt for a headband. 

God forbid they use the original art designer. HE SHOULD BE BANKRUPT BECAUSE HE WAS FORCED TO MAKE DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## Thatch (Oct 15, 2008)

Console games... Next please.


----------



## Takun (Oct 15, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts was very _very _meh.  A bunch of button smashing with easy kiddy puzzles and an annoying travel system.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

Button mashing is win.
Plus, it was bright, colourful imagery on top of it.


----------



## Shade Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

the story rocks and if you play on expert its hard!
i loved it plus the score* was sweet



*all the music in a pice


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 15, 2008)

Shade Rose said:


> the story rocks



AHAHAHAHAHA.

I've seen pornos that were more imaginative.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

yea, thank you Square for having Geno and Forest Maze in Brawl<3

oh wait...
</3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 15, 2008)

Never owned any of the various incarnations of the playstation, thus I have never played Kingdom Hearts.


Doesn't sound like I missed much.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 15, 2008)

I cheated through KH, I lost interest fast as fuck in KH2, and now, another one? When will this weeabo bullshit end? Honestly?

It's not a ground breaking game. It's not amazing. It's not godly or anything.

And oh, OP. Learn the god damned English language. You are misspelling simple god damned words and it is pissing me off. Ever hear of SPELL CHECK!?


----------



## Sernion (Oct 15, 2008)

Kingdom hearts isn't a bad game.
Of course, the plot isn't that great as other games but it doesn't really require you to squeeze your brains to follow the plot of the game.
Had a great shoot-them-up mini game, fun battle system, and crossover characters of final fantasy and disney movies wasn't that bad.
IMO devil may cry 3, metal gear solid 3 and Kingdom hearts are games that are worth trying if you own a PS2 console


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 15, 2008)

Only games I would touch is 
FF:Crystal Chronicles series
Secret of Mana
First 5 Final Fantasty
and Chrono Trigger

Screw KH for being easy and I live in florida...I DONT NEED ANYMORE CRAP WITH DISNEY
*sips tea*...worst idea ever in my book


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yea, thank you Square for having Geno and Forest Maze in Brawl<3
> 
> oh wait...
> </3



XD!

I played through the first Kingdom Hearts... it was pretty cool.  One of my favorite non-Nintendo games, even though it's not the most spectacular.  Too bad it was my cousin's, though...

The hype for the series made me lose interest in the sequels, though.  I did give the GBA Chain of Memories a chance... but it didn't feel the same (and I'm not talking graphics-wise; I thought it looked great for a GBA game...).

If only the first KH wasn't a PS2-exclusive... =/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> If only they abandoned the DBZretard character designs... if only...
> 
> FUCK AKIRA TORIAMA!
> 
> Such a good game forever ruined by the shittiest anime ever...



I take it you don't like Chrono Trigger or Dragon Quest. Am I right?


----------



## Kajet (Oct 16, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I take it you don't like Chrono Trigger or Dragon Quest. Am I right?



Nope, never played Dragon Quest, loved CT before I saw DBZ, but now... the character design makes me feel like I'm on the short bus to Over 9000!!!ville....


----------



## pheonix (Oct 16, 2008)

Another chain of memories game...liked the first so will definitely plat the second.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 16, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts is my fucking BIBLE!!


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Kingdom Hearts is my fucking BIBLE!!



BURN THE DEVIL-WORSHIPING HEATHEN! >=(


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Kingdom Hearts is my fucking BIBLE!!


how can it be the bible when it have Disney chars in it...everyone knows Disney is the work of the devil


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Just finished TWEWY and i LOVED it.
> Going to work on dragon quest 4 and final fantasy 4 on DS now.
> 
> Square Enix FTW
> ...



TWEWY was Square Enix *and* Jupiter.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> how can it be the bible when it have Disney chars in it...everyone knows Disney is the work of the devil


Square in itself has been sold to the devil. Proof was when they decided to make TWEWY. Don't get me wrong I loved the battle system, and some of the characters (Joshua), but when I saw the intro screen the thought that popped into my head was "Oh christ not this shit again" and then later on it became Sesame street... with trendy god awful clothes. And then the President decided, okay no more of these original concepts (awesome battle system shit). That and hearing Takeuchi Junko's voice during the first Dissidia trailer.

Speaking of which, WHY are we celebrating that we got Re:CoM? The battle system was horrible, the characters were horrible, the fact that they reused 90% of the story from the first game (in the main story) was horrible. With that mindset logically we can say that CoM was a horrible game. Putting it on the PS2 won't help. It definately won't make listening to the name "Marlushia" any more threatening (though hilarious). We would only celebrate if we got KH2:FM+

That being said, I am the only JRPG fan not looking foward to FFXIII because of what they were releasing in the trailers.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 16, 2008)

I swear you're just quoting Yahtzee Whitehowl. Sesame, 'same shit again' and god awful clothes? Yahtzee is great, but you don't HAVE to quote him.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> I swear you're just quoting Yahtzee Whitehowl. Sesame, 'same shit again' and god awful clothes? Yahtzee is great, but you don't HAVE to quote him.


yes I'm an awful person with no sense of originality. :-|

To be fair, other than Hanekoma, Joshua was probably my favorite character in the game (yes I guess you can consider that damage control) because he had the most sensible clothes, but also because of the fact that Square decided to skip the middle ground by actually making a character that was both androgynous and a total queer, which was a nice change of pace. On top of that he was Jesus, and a total asshole to Neku which made that particular chapter enjoyable.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 16, 2008)

Naw, you're awesom whitehowl. careful where you throw those spoilers though mate.

I love yoshiya ^^ and hello? what about SHO. he was awesome!

+ i'm with you. I've seen the trailers for FF XIII, it's just a freaking sword fight, what does that tell us?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Naw, you're awesom whitehowl. careful where you throw those spoilers though mate.
> 
> I love yoshiya ^^ and hello? what about SHO. he was awesome!


I've always considered Sho a very novelty character. Something that was thrown in there for the fanboys. The math puns were pretty funny for the most part, but during the boss battle it got really annoying. I never really ate food until after the end of the game, and spent most of my time training pins rather than myself and I always set my bar to level one so I had a really difficult time with sho, and his "so zetta slow" x 100 didn't help causing horrible scratch marks on my DS become even more defined (I had a filter on so my screen wasn't ruined)


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 16, 2008)

true. very true. I was laughing at the so zetta slows at how they clipped over themselves ^^

aw well


----------



## Sernion (Oct 16, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Speaking of which, WHY are we celebrating that we got Re:CoM? The battle system was horrible, the characters were horrible, the fact that they reused 90% of the story from the first game (in the main story) was horrible. With that mindset logically we can say that CoM was a horrible game. Putting it on the PS2 won't help. It definately won't make listening to the name "Marlushia" any more threatening (though hilarious). We would only celebrate if we got KH2:FM+



TBH the best part of Chain of Memories was the cinematic in the very beginning. "Oh wow! They can make this kind of cinematics in a GBA console?" But that's all in the game. Making a clone of Riku screwed up the story really really bad.

I'm looking foward on the new KH game in PSP though (the one that uses Roxas as the main character?). Anyone knows when will it be released and if they'll release it in english?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

Sernion said:


> TBH the best part of Chain of Memories was the cinematic in the very beginning. "Oh wow! They can make this kind of cinematics in a GBA console?" But that's all in the game. Making a clone of Riku screwed up the story really really bad.
> 
> I'm looking foward on the new KH game in PSP though (the one that uses Roxas as the main character?). Anyone knows when will it be released and if they'll release it in english?


The people at square (Nomura) are telling us that it isn't Ven isn't Roxas, but whose to say. The main character for BBS is some Zack-Xehanort/Xemnas looking dude called Terra.

The release date hasn't been released in either for North America or Japan


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2008)

Shade Rose said:


> the story rocks and if you play on expert its hard!
> i loved it plus the score* was sweet
> 
> 
> ...


 
And about the score, how can it be good if it is nothing but the songs from the original games/movies taken and slightly rewritten for the game?

Originality is LACKING in vidya games these days.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> If only they abandoned the DBZretard character designs... if only...
> 
> FUCK AKIRA TORIAMA!



^ QFT.

Anyways, woohoo. Re:CoM is okay, I guess, but I'm still pissed at Squenix for not bring either Final Mix game to North America. I'd take one of them over Re:CoM any day.

And Chrono Trigger looks to be really good (I never played the SNES or PS versions before), but the whole AT art style looks REALLY outdated, which makes me want the game less.



AlexInsane said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> I've seen pornos that were more imaginative.



Agreed, but only for the first KH game.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> FF:Crystal Chronicles series


 
 You are GOD.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 18, 2008)

Lukar said:


> And Chrono Trigger looks to be really good (I never played the SNES or PS versions before), but the whole AT art style looks REALLY outdated, which makes me want the game less.


Well Chrono Trigger in itself is a really old game and Toriyama did all the art for it, but here's the thing: Everything is in sprites anyway. Chrono Trigger was all about the story anyway. You essentially had a silent protagonist, so right there it gives an entire grade higher than most of the newer main characters Square has developed, due to the fact that no one can make him look emo.

The story was really intricate and well ahead for it's time, so most new-gen gamers who've never played this game won't really appreciate the aesthetic that was the chrono series, but really the story within Chrono Trigger, even now is at a higher standard that most of the newer square games.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 20, 2008)

Kind of want...the rest of me wants to run away from this upcoming PS2 port.
Wait whut, PS2?

Oh god...looked it up on youtube. Seriously do not want. They kept that card system.


----------

